# VK9GMW

## RA3CQ

VK9GMW will be operating from Mellish Reef (VK9M) between March 22 and April 6, 2009.

This will be another low-key, simple DXpedition by AA7JV and HA7RY. Please note that the dates are approximate and may change due to weather. The operation will have a strong low-band focus, although VK9WMW will operate on all HF bands.

For further information please go to www.vk9gmw.com

For donations please access http://vk9gmw.com/support.html

 73, 

George, AA7JV

----------


## RW5C

80  .  ,  AA7JV  HA7RY  . VK9W   ( )   80-.   VK9M,  .

----------


## YL2MU

http://www.vk9gmw.com/

----------


## RA3TT

!

----------


## RW5C

!  ... 1 ,  17    16- .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

-  13 UTC.     .    3,5 . New one.

----------


## RA1WU

to RA3CQ    ES4RZ  ,
    80- -    ?

RA1WU  Leo

----------


## RA1WU

:"...   ",     
    ,  ES4RZ  
?     :Smile: 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## furor

80    ,  .

----------


## YL2MU

URL.     .          :
http://www.vk9gmw.com/log.html ,    .

----------


## ES4RZ

5-6 UTC  18 . .

----------


## RU3OW

,   log?

----------


## RW4NH

!
   ? 
     ,    , !      18072.4  4  7 z
c  6-8 .   80.
   , VK9LA       17   ,  QSB. 1500     ...
  ,    RTTY :-)
 73 GL

----------


## UA9OC

> ,    ,   .
> ...


     VK9LA .  ,    80              18 ,     ... :Sad: 
 SSB     -      3   ,  CW      - ,     ,     .
,     N8S,      .  , ,    ,  -  ""    -   ...

----------


## RZ0AF

> ,    80            18 ,


    80 .      ,   .   160. , ,  .  , ,   .

----------


## RW4NH

!
       17  QSO:-))
     21018.0,  5:40z    
     7:15 z, , , :-)
   (up 1-3 ?),      -   .    800  ,    .     589.

 73 GL

----------


## ES4RZ

> 17  QSO:-))


 .

----------


## UA9KW

,  20.    ?

----------


## UA9KW

> ,    !


  ,   15 .        .
   ,      59+20.

----------


## RU3OW

-UA0BA

----------


## RU3OW

RZ3FW
  .     .      .

----------


## Yan

> RZ3FW
>   .     .      .


28/03/09     -  15Z.   RD3...  3 - 4,     ._.  .._  ..._ _  _ _ _  ._ _  HI. !

----------


## RU3OW

RZ3FM  QSO   13.52utc /   -  .

 RA1WU     599+       3-4 -  .  " ..." -   .     .

----------


## RA1WU

,
    ,    , 
    .    
""  DX   - 
  ,    . 
 Qso     - , 
DX-       .    
 ,      ?
    ""     
 .

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RA3CQ

>         

  EU   .
 20  30  .
 " "  JA  W (1-2   ),      .
20-  ,   30     .

----------


## ES4RZ

-       ....!  :Smile: 
CQ 5 , WU    3,   8000  .
,       ,      ,   40  .

----------


## UA9KW

160   UA9KAA. 
        .   :Laughing:

----------


## UA9KW

> 2


   .  IRC  ,   UA4WHX.

----------


## UA4AZ

.     59,       QRX.       .

----------


## ES4RZ

> IRC  ,   UA4WHX.


IRC  !  :Smile:  2  .
    1  7 .       -    .

----------


## ES4RZ

,   .    .
      2   1 .  ,   .

----------


## YL2MU

> 2   1 .


 ,    $2  ,  ,       1   ,  $2.
      $2,  1 IRC -    .  IRC    ,      .
  ,  ,   IRC,  $$        :Smile:

----------


## RA1WU

to RA3CQ   !

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## YL2MU

30,     -   3     9.

----------


## UR0MC

-!   !
   VK9LA- ""    VK9GMW

----------


## YL2MU

> ?


Expedition to stay on Mellish until 10 April - at least (04-05-2009 from AA7JV), ..,  ,  10-. .   !

----------


## RZ0AF

> .  .


     . 
 , ,  20      ,   .  ,   "EU  AF pse" (    AF    )      160.
        ,  , .       15,     17.    17,    15.

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA9-UA0:

An unintended side effect of this is that we also exclude some Asian UA stations. As they are not numerous, they should feel free to call us anytime.

----------


## YL2MU

,      30  :Smile:

----------


## RZ0AF

to SR
.    .    -   RZ......AF,   100%  . 
,      20  . ,  ,     :Smile:  .
    ,      -  ,  .

to CQ
  .    20 ,  - GMW :  EU  AF? ,  -  UA9.

----------


## RZ0AF

> ,     .    -   ?


,      ,   .      CQ JA,     ,    :wink:    , ..     CQ JA    CQ AS.    (RZ0SR)  .         ,  DX    , ""  .  -   ,  .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  DX    , ""


   .    .      ,     ,  .
     30      W  .      ,       ! ,     -          TU.    :Smile:       100% ,   ,    ,   .
   ?     -  ,        ?      .       ,     .  - ""   ,      -  .  !  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> To YL2MU.
> 
> ,   30   "".
>  -   ,


,     .    ,      10108.5,   W.   , ,     abt 1  .    ,       :Smile: 
    2.5 (  QSO)     " "       .     ,  ,       !   - !  :Sad:        ?  :Smile: 
,   ,   .   -   -   ! , ,  80, 30  17,    .  -      :Smile:    " ", ,  ,   -       ...    :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

20-.  .   ,   10 ,   , ..         .  , .. 20- .

----------


## RA1WU

30-
    ,  
" "   "0" 
   :(

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## YL2MU

> 


.

----------


## UA9KW

3508  15 UTC      599+20!    VK9GMW.
 ,  9el. Yagi       ?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## R6KA

> UU6JJ
> 
>  
> 
> 
> .


.
,    ?   ?

----------


## YL2MU

> 


 VK9GMW   30  ,  . ,   .      , 9-  (!),     (  DL)  .     S9+10 dB.     :Sad:

----------


## YL2MU

> -YL2MU Ҹ, -        QRZ


 :Smile:    ,    ,    ,     .    .
   .   -   :Smile: 
     -     .

----------


## YL2MU

> -       ?


 ,  , ,   ?              .
           .   .   ,    :Smile:      .
  , -,   VK9GMW.

----------


## ES4RZ

, ,        .  :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

- .

----------


## RZ0AF

> RZ0AF.


  :Very Happy:  .     .  ,    .

----------


## rz0sr

, 20-  .    ZD8UW  160  ,     ,   4-5 .          ,    -  0SR  .      ""   :Evil or Very Mad:      not in log.    10    160   ...    :Sad:

----------


## RW4NH

!
     :
-   "" -.
     ...
-         ,
  ""  ,...
   .
   .
     ,     VK9GMW AA7JV, HA7RY   !    ,    .
   ,5 ,   ,     ,      30 .  , -  , BS7H  K5D     30 .     .      .  ,   EU Russia.
   " "  ""    "".            ,       -      .   - .. ??    - ""   .  ...
 ,         2-3 ..    -      ,  ""   -,IMHO.
 --:-)
  73  !

----------


## RW4NH

!
 RA3CQ:<<     10-20  (  ,     ).>>
      ,...
 , .
   ,  , UA9VB  " "   Revilla Hihedo 6D4EB, Navassa KC4DX. ,  ,setup    DX- , ""     " " :-)
 ,   10-        2003-,     ...
,   -     ...
    VK9GMW -!
 73  de RW4NH ( 1992 UW4NH)

----------


## RA3CQ

>             >.

   .  :Smile: 
   CW.
  EU  .
    .
   ,      SSB,       CW.
       CW . .
 .
     ....
    ,  CW   ,  SSB.
  ...
 ,  , .
    .
  ( )   Q-,   ......
    .

----------


## ES4RZ

.       -     .
                 . :(

----------


## RU4F

> .       -     .
>                  . :(


  30  ,      50  ,  12          ,  CW    12 .    ,       5 .    ...

----------


## apg

1558Z  7026.    ,         80.   160   .    160   80 QSO  Log` ,     .

----------


## RX9KM

Pile-Up  VK9GMW

----------


## ES4RZ

UA9KW         .



> Pile-Up  VK9GMW


 . 
       , ..        -.
       - , , ,, ,  ... :(  LA9  ,    -  . 

   . 30   6:55  17       ,            -  2 .    .          .
  .

----------


## UR5LAM

20Z  3508   .
  ,  . 
  ,   QSO   ,    .
  ,     ,        .
  100  .

----------


## UA9KW

,                 40 . (400 .     ).      ,    ,         . , thank's!



> 20.


,   ,     .   ,  ,  , :   DX,      .    EA1...      CQ 18    ,   .      : 99, LID, SUKA, KOZEL, PIDOR.

----------


## UA9KW

please include $2 with every direct QSL request for up to three cards per envelope. 

  2$     QSL     . 

   ,      QSL    QSO   QSL?

----------


## RA3CQ

,   -     LoTW.

----------


## apg

,   5-6   3508.  ,      . 
  VK9LA,         :Smile:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

,   HA7RY
 QRZ  HA - land

----------


## RA3CQ

To RW9WT
1. -  UA3BS    RDA
2.  , ""   DX    ,   "".
, ,    ,    .
       .

----------


## RW4NH

!
 to RW9WT
    !     QSO  ,:-))
      "  " LA4NE,   ,
 5.8  . 
   ""  -  QRM...

----------


## ua6cl

> .


 !    ..
  .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

* RW4NH*
!
        - ,  ,     .
   ,    .
  , , . "".

----------


## RA1WU

,     30-
.    :Smile: 

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## UY1HY-home

30,  
6    10106 ,   .
         DX ,   ""    DX,   .

----------


## ES4RZ

6 UTC  18 .

----------


## ES4RZ

,   18    20-15-10 *.*  :Smile: 
 , ..  . 
 /   "",     .

----------


## ES4RZ

,    RA1,     ES4RX.     .    .      10      18 -  .  :Smile:  
     18,     :
RV1AC,UA1CKC,ES4RX,E  S4SA.

----------


## ES4RZ

! ,      -     .  :Smile:  
  ,      0,1%    . -    ,     .
    40  80  -      40.   ,     160,  .   40  80  .
P.S.
    17   - -  ,  .

----------


## ES4RZ

! 6  80-15    .  :Smile:

----------


## rz0sr

7   8 QSO ( 20 m CW+SSB ).     160.

----------


## Yan

> 20-  .
>    ?  
> ,     :(
> 
> RA1WU   Leo


,     -   JA  10-,      20-,    EU -   160  USA

----------


## Yan

> ?
> 
> RA1WU   Leo


  20:00 UT,  ,     . hi

----------


## ES4RZ

> ,     :(


,    ,    .  :Smile: 
  ,      -      ,        .

----------


## RA1WU

:Smile: 
  KH4

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## UY0LL

VK9GMW     QSL- (OQRS),         .

----------


## RV4CT

.     , IRC,        . QSL . 73!

----------


## ra4fw

2$  VK9GWX  5K0T   .  26  ! !

----------

